# Ike's OFA



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Hip: Good. Elbows: Normal. 

We're quite happy!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Congrats !!! yeah Ike!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrat-nice pic too


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats to one of my favorite boys here! :wub:


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations Ike!!!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

ALWAYS nice to have that "weight" lifted off one's shoulders!
CONGRATS! Best wishes!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats! Happy for you guys.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very good news, go Ike. Congrats, and thanks for sharing your handsome boy with us.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yay! Glad to hear it. 

We're going to that vet you recommended in Rockwall for Kopper's prelims next week.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Outstanding news!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulationh Ike and family!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks! One more thing crossed off his list. Glad everything turned out okay.



Emoore said:


> Yay! Glad to hear it.
> 
> We're going to that vet you recommended in Rockwall for Kopper's prelims next week.


Good luck!!!! Seems like it was just yesterday that I took Ike to Rockwall for his prelim ...


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Woot, congratulations!


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I like Ike.
More pictures, please.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Great news....happy for you and Ike.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Yippee!!! Way to go Ikie!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Jason L said:


> Hip: Good. Elbows: Normal.
> 
> We're quite happy!


Way to go Ikei.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jason L said:


> Hip: Good. Elbows: Normal.
> 
> We're quite happy!


Is Ike ever sad? Congrats on the good bones!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Great to hear. 

So... is it too early to sign up for little Iklets?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> I like Ike.
> More pictures, please.


I second that! He's one good lookin' dog!

Congrats!


----------

